# [VLC] [RÉSOLU]Problèmes avec liste de lecture des chaines TV

## HazeC5

Salutations.   :Wink: 

Voilà 1 bon moment que je n'avais pas posté... Normal puisque quand je peux résoudre seul ou via l'aide du bugzilla ou de google , je n'ai nullement besoin de venir vous embêter   :Exclamation: 

Alors voilà le problème, après maintes hésitations , et après un test (il y a plusieurs mois de cela.) infructueux ,  j'ai enfin mis à jour vlc à la version 1.1.4.1 [Dernière en date en ~arch.]

Tout marche à merveille, à l'inverse de mon test d'il y a plusieurs mois où la version 1.0.4 ou 1.0.6 fonctionnait très mal...

Le problème le voici, étant chez SFR j'ai le service TV sur Pc, c'est à dire que j'ai environ 20 chaînes de TV 

[ Dont 60% sont débiles, surtout pour quelqu'un comme moi qui ne supporte plus la TV ,mais j'aime bien regarder des docs sur France5 ou Arte ] auxquelles j'accède via 1 fichier .m3u  dans lequel sont les url.

Or avec cette version de vlc,quand je le lance via ce fichier , je ne peux plus aller à la chaîne suivante, il faut que je clique sur celle-ci dans la liste de lecture ( laquelle d'habitude n'est jamais ouverte ! ) ,mais le comble c'est que lorsque je clique sur la chaîne que je veux mettre, et bien celle-ci se duplique à nouveau dans la liste de lecture (mais pas dans le fichier, qui lui ne change pas !). Du coup lorsque je lance le fichier je me retrouve avec pleins de doublons de toutes les chaînes, et le pire c'est que je ne peux pas les supprimer de cette fichue liste de lecture.

En effet si je sélectionne  1 chaîne à enlever et que je clique sur le - (supprimer) éh bien ça bloque vlc, et du coup je suis obligé de le tuer via  kill -9. Et ce soucis m'ennuie à 1 point incommensurable...   :Embarassed:   :Twisted Evil: 

Donc si quelqu'un a déjà rencontré ce problème ou connaîtrai la solution ,j'en serai ravi   :Exclamation:   :Wink: 

Voilà mes USES activés sur vlc actuellement:

```

X a52 aac alsa avahi cdda cddb dbus directfb dvb dvd elibc_glibc fbcon ffmpeg flac fontconfig gnome gnutls libnotify live matroska mmx mp3 mpeg ncurses ogg opengl optimisememory oss rtsp skins sse stream svg taglib theora truetype twolame udev v4l v4l2 vlm vorbis win32codecs xcb
```

Bon y en a sans doute qui ne serve à rien, mais je verrai ça + tard.

Par avance merci bien. Et @ bientôt   :Wink: 

Bonne soirée.

----------

## HazeC5

Salut.

Je ne saurai expliquer pourquoi, mais depuis hier tout est rentré dans l'ordre avec la playlist, et vlc ne se bloque plus quand j'essaye d'y enlever 1 élément présent dans la playlist. Donc tout va et fini bien   :Wink: 

Donc voilà , 1 post pour rien, désolé   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

Et Merci quand même à ceux qui auront tenté de trouver une solution, d'ailleurs il n'y en a pas  puisque ça s'est résolu tout seul .   :Wink: 

Bon week-end de la Toussaint et @+.

----------

